# DSL Broadband Link Error



## Hatchins (Dec 28, 2011)

First off, i'll just describe the issue i'm having. It's not on one device, and it doesn't matter if you are connected wirelessly or by cable. It also doesn't matter what internet browser you use. I would guesstimate that every 5-15 mins the dsl broadband just gives and all internet goes down for probably 1-3 mins at a time.

I honestly have no idea. I'm using a 2Wire, just what AT&T gave me. I'm guessing it's either the dsl filter, or the actually router itself, i'm just not sure how to go about troubleshooting and figuring out the root of the problem.

Any help is appreciated guys, i'm in my 2nd year in IT-Networking so it kind of sucks to ask lol, but thanks again.


----------



## Hatchins (Dec 28, 2011)

The Broadband Link is Currently Not Available

Error

DSL Failed to Connect


The 2Wire device does not detect a DSL signal or is having problems connecting. To restore your internet connection, please refer to the diagram below and the step-by-step troubleshooting instructions that follow.








Verify that the telephone cable is still properly connected between a working wall jack and the 2Wire device port labeled PHONE LINE or the 2Wire device port labeled DSL.
If your 2Wire device is connected to a DSL phone filter, make sure it is connected to the filter port labeled DSL/HPNA or to the filter jack labeled DSL.
Make sure that ALL phones, answering machines, or other devices which connect to a phone jack have a DSL phone filter attached. For detailed information about phone filters, please click on this link: Phone Filter Information
After you have verified the above items, please click on this link in order to validate that your Internet connection is properly working: Check Connection Status


----------

